# Ninja assassin***



## d1jinx (Nov 28, 2009)

So i went and saw NINJA Assassin last night.  With an exception of a few things, overoaal I thought it was awesome.  Lots of Blood and extremely graphic guts right from the start.  The way a ninja movie should be.  

The coolest parts were the way they came and went into and outof the shadows.  They had an actor who actually could do the moves, and had some really cool fighing scenes.

Overall I enjoyed the movie.  

Stupid parts.... most that delt with the police task force.  they could have re-thunk that portion but still I thought it was a pretty awesome movie.

most memorable ninja killing scene prior to this for me was the train scene on "the Hunted".  when the ninjas started at the front of the train and killed everyone working their way back.... this outdid that.  These ninjas were awesome.


----------



## Omar B (Nov 28, 2009)

I saw it, it was cool.  I still think the best ninja movie this year was Ninja directed by Florentine and starring Adkins.  Now that was a great movie!  And Fumio Demura was in there, I geeked out at that, I love that guy, one of the best teachers out there.


----------



## d1jinx (Nov 28, 2009)

Omar B said:


> I saw it, it was cool. I still think the best ninja movie this year was Ninja directed by Florentine and starring Adkins. Now that was a great movie! And Fumio Demura was in there, I geeked out at that, I love that guy, one of the best teachers out there.


 
I heard about the movie, but did not know it was out.  where?  theater or dvd?

as for the other, the ending was kind of lame, the "task force" part if you know what i mean.  I mean come on.  drive up a mountian un-noticed and .... well, you get my point.


----------



## Omar B (Nov 28, 2009)

It was released theatrically in Europe.  The DVD release will be Feb. over here in the US.  But you can always find ways to watch it if you know what I mean ... just promise to actually buy it when it comes out.  But that movie's awesome.


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Nov 30, 2009)

Saw NA on Wednesday. Seemed like a Jet Li movie with blood and dismemberment. The only thing I didn't really like was how they threw those shuriken with machine gun-like rapidity. At that rate, each ninja would have had to be carrying about 60 pounds of shuriken. Still, a small complaint overall. Good to see Sho Kosugi again, would have liked to have seen more Rick Yune (loved the Fifth Commandment).


----------



## romaj (Nov 30, 2009)

Okay, maybe I'm the only one that didn't like this movie.  

Why was everything taking place in Germany?  It also made the film seem like the ninja were from Germany opposed to Japan.  I thought the action which most made up the bulk of the movie was pretty weak.  I don't mind gore, but the gore that took place in that movie was way over the top.  The main character was played by Rain, a Korean Pop Star.  Also known as Stephen Colbert's arch-nemesis.  The plot was really simple, but at times I felt myself thinking, "Wait, what?"  The placement of hearts was dumb, your heart isn't that far to the left...that's your lung.  I wish there was more character development so that you could really care about the characters.  Now, I'm not saying that I won't like a non-stop action blockbuster, but I saw this movie for free and still felt like I got ripped off.


----------



## Gordon Nore (Nov 30, 2009)

Saw it last night with my son, and we both quite liked it. I was a little disappointed with a couple of the fight scenes being shot in almost total darkness with lots of frenzied movement a la Jason Boorne, but those serve a dramatic purpose and allow for the use of more stunt players. The machine gun style of surekin throwing didn't bother me so much -- I think Ang Lee's Crouching Tiger Hidden Dragon has redrawn the map for big MA films.

On a related note, I rented the movie Blood: The Last Vampire, about a Japanese half-vampire who slays demons. The lead role was also played by a Korean with no MA or action experience. An amazing amount of wire work. Pretty cool.


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Dec 7, 2009)

romaj said:


> Okay, maybe I'm the only one that didn't like this movie.


Don't feel bad. Different strokes and all that. Sounds like you went into it expecting the movie to be good, or at least OK. I go into such things expecting to see two hours of stupid garbage. So that bar is pretty easy to hurdle. I'll take the same attitude with me to see Sherlock Holmes and Kick-***. 

BTW, If you objected to the blood and stuff, don't rent Tokyo Gore Police (the title says it all).


----------



## Laoshi77 (Dec 8, 2009)

Gordon Nore said:


> On a related note, I rented the movie Blood: The Last Vampire, about a Japanese half-vampire who slays demons. The lead role was also played by a Korean with no MA or action experience. An amazing amount of wire work. Pretty cool.


 
_Blood: The Last Vampire_ promised so much but honestly was one of the worst movies I ever saw! And as for the the special effects on that monster, what a joke!

I have not seen _Ninja Assassin_ or _Ninja_ but am definitley intrigued. Scott Adkins by the way is a very good martial artist.


----------



## theletch1 (Dec 8, 2009)

I saw it this weekend with my wife.  All I have to say about it is this... Yay! The return of the super cheesey ninja movie at last!!!  I used to love all of the old ninja movies from the 80s that were so horrid that you couldn't believe that you were watching them and then watched them again the next time the thing was on tv.  If you're looking for a documentary... this ain't it.  If you're looking to enjoy a bit of nostalgia (if you're old enough to be nostalgic about anything other than Barney the dinosaur) then this is worth a watch.


----------



## teekin (Dec 10, 2009)

Randy Strausbaugh said:


> Don't feel bad. Different strokes and all that. Sounds like you went into it expecting the movie to be good, or at least OK. I go into such things expecting to see two hours of stupid garbage. So that bar is pretty easy to hurdle. I'll take the same attitude with me to see Sherlock Holmes and Kick-***.
> 
> BTW, If you objected to the blood and stuff, don't rent *Tokyo Gore Police* (the title says it all).


 
Loved It !!!  Tokyo Gore Police that is. I would expect to giggle my **** off in anything with the word "Ninja" in it.
lori


----------



## Ken Morgan (Dec 10, 2009)

The other week I was out of town for a few days, it was playing in a theatre across from where I was staying, and I didnt feel like socializing or staying in my room and working, so I popped over and grabbed the early show.

I knew what I was getting into. I knew it was fiction, I knew it was Hollywood, and I certainly did not bring in a note pad expecting to write down iaido or kenjitsu tips. I went to be entertained. 

Hell, the vast majority of movies we all see are so full of **** that would never happen in real life. The nerd getting the hot blonde? Yeah right 

As a MA movie its a 3/10, as entertainment, a way to kill a couple of hours on a rainy evening, 7/10. 

It was OK.


----------



## Omar B (Dec 11, 2009)

Ken Morgan said:


> Hell, the vast majority of movies we all see are so full of **** that would never happen in real life. The nerd getting the hot blonde? Yeah right



But I did get the hot blond!  Hot French Blond too.


----------



## Ken Morgan (Dec 11, 2009)

Omar B said:


> But I did get the hot blond! Hot French Blond too.


 
:asian: Sensei. :asian:


----------

